# How to catch a SAE?



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a SAE who is eating plants. He is in a 75 gallon aquarium. I need to catch him! Anyone have any methods for catching SAE? I cant seem to manage it.

Thanks


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Dynomite.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

LOL! I've got my eye on him. I am going to try feeding more algae wafers, which they seem to like. Maybe he will be too full to eat the plants. The other 3 younger SAE's dont touch them.


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi!

you cam catch a SAE using two fish nets or one fish net and a stick.
place the biger net in a place in the aquarium with space to move, next you shoo the fish with the smaller net or with the stick.
it's simple...

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

It worked! I got a big net and had my girlfriend chase him to me. Scooped him right up. Took about five minutes!


----------

